# Do cast iron wheels make a difference?



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm getting lathered up about getting a new band saw. I've got a 16" Grizzly I've been using happily for 15 years. Works "fine". Under powered for resawing (1 1/2 HP) and only a 6" resaw capability. But a good cast iron heavy frame and wheels with upgraded guides. I do a fair amount of resawing these days making veneer. I'm thinking I want a 2 HP saw with a 10"-13" resaw capacity that I will dedicate to resawing while setting my old 16" up for scroll work only. I've considered a 3HP Laguna saw but really want to keep the cost under $1,000 and don't care much about the throat capacity as it will be dedicated to resawing. I've been shopping for a used saw for a few months and can't find a good deal with the power and resaw capability I need/want. Grizzly is having a spring sale that coincides with my desire to get a new toy. The G0513ANV 17" saw is on sale for $795 plus shipping. Looks like a great price point for my needs. My only question, is the cast aluminum wheels. I'm wondering does the mass of cast iron wheels create a momentum or performance factor that's worth more $$$$? Would I be happy with this saw? Any recommendations?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fallbrook hoby said:


> My only question, is the cast aluminum wheels. I'm wondering does the mass of cast iron wheels create a momentum or performance factor that's worth more $$$$? Would I be happy with this saw? Any recommendations?


I have the Grizzly G0513 purchased around 2003. This has 2HP motor and aluminium wheels. I do not have a comparison to this machine with cast iron wheels.

I am trying to recall where I read a discussion about aluminium vs cast iron. Sketchy on the details. I think one of the benefits was the cast iron would not warp. I have not experienced any warping of the wheels on my saw. Running as true today as when I purchased.

The heavier cast iron may create a momentum, but in the small amount of resawing I have done, I felt the performance of the resaw was due to blade design. The motor was able to power the blade. The feed rate and how much drift etc. varied with the blade design.

A recent thread about the G0513ANV. Mostly the person being happy with the new machine. This sounds like a good deal.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/grizzly-17-bandsaw-50157/


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well,
IMO , yes....
The inertia cast iron wheel create aid in cutting once the motor is ramped up to full power. I have a 1927 Oliver 117-A 30" and a 1947 MOAK 32" "special" bandsaw. Once the rpms are up to speed it takes a while for the blade to stop (if I bypass the ramp down on the VFD ) to a full stop and they both cut like butter.

If you ever had or have the opportunity to try an OWWM you probably won't look at the machinery coming from overseas the same way. I understand and realize It's not for everyone . The 2 main factors : weight and 3 phase ussually steer people away from considering OWWM for their shop. 

However, 
Since it is only a 17" wheel I don't think there is that much mass to the wheel to begin with weather it is aluminum or CI. Since you say your going to dedicate the larger saw to re-saw & vaneering and you said that you can only cut up to a 6" re-saw, that tells me that you intend to increase the height of the re-saw capability . Just make sure you get as much HP as you can if it is between a 17-20" BS . Personally , I think 26" is where the optimum re-saw capabilities start and CI wheels are preferred.


Everyone has thier own oppinion so take is with all the rest of them and decide what is best for you.

On a side note- a very good blade is a definite plus.....


Good luck,


B,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It don't matter*

I have 2 14" Craftsman saws with aluminum wheels, they cut fine and they don't spin down as long as my 18" MiniMax saw with cast iron wheels, which also cuts fine. I think it's an economy of manufacturing for them to use aluminum over cast iron. The cast iron needs to properly cure to avoid warping, the aluminum probably not. The "cast" in cast iron means a sand casting where as the aluminum can be cast in molds, more at a time and cheaper.

As far as safety goes, I want a bandsaw that stops on a dime when I shut it off.... my 19" Grizzly with a motor brake does that in 2 or 3 seconds. The longer it spins down the more likely something will get stuck in the plate, get brushed against the blade like a scrap or finished piece OR your hands or fingers. 
I don't think accuracy or vibration or longevity makes a difference in either type.... JMO.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

As it's been stated, IMO, the cast iron does create a momentum advantage. I compare the physics of it as similar to a flywheel on a car engine.









 







.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think that band saw wheels that are fabricated from cast irons have more mass and decreases vibration.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

They get heavy when they are 36" diameter. 

It also helps when the motor rotor for my direct drive 36" saw, weighs 125 pounds. 

Lots of the big saws used solid aluminum wheels.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

Woodcraft is having a sale on their Rikon 18" 2 1/2 HP saw with cast iron wheels & blade release mech. Any of you have personal experience with this saw? Any recomendations?


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Recommendations.........


Hmmmmm...



Naaaaaaa, I've tried this before...And it never goes well so....

Honestly , as far as what your looking at,,,,,,,,



Can't help you...

If it's OWWM.....I'm all ears...


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I will say it, the Rikon's are junk. Never heard anyone be happy in the long run with them.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

My 0555LX has the cast iron wheels. I like the mass-in-rotation effect. Sure makes for smooth cuts.
Remember, there is aluminum, then there is crapalloy.:blink:
I'm stickin' with the cast iron 'specially for resawing.:thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 14"rikon deluxe that works great for resawing and regular cutting. I use a wood slicer 1/2" blade for resawing.


----------

